# Bud Rot



## LilDad (Jul 18, 2022)

Hey folks,

Just pruned a bud off this morning that has some bud rot on it from my Afghan Auto.  She’s the one I referenced in my “Harvest Time?” Thread.

The bud was a secondary flower near the main cola and this is an indica plant with big ol fat buds.  There isn’t any sign of bud rot anywhere else (it appears).  Virginia is pretty balmy this time of year as well.

The plant is ready for harvest, but I was wanting to wait out some more ambering to it’s trichomes.  Should I just harvest it now?  I’d rather smoke a good plant that isn’t perfect to my liking than lose a whole bunch of buds on a plant that is perfect to my liking.

The attached pictures show the trichomes from the (seemingly) healthy main cola buds.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 18, 2022)

you said ,  …………

“ The plant is ready for harvest, but I was wanting to wait out some more ambering to it’s trichomes. Should I just harvest it now? I’d rather smoke a good plant that isn’t perfect to my liking than lose a whole bunch of buds on a plant that is perfect to my liking.”……..


it sounds like you have answered your own question


cheers
big


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 18, 2022)

I’ve not seen bud rot and would not know what it looks like. I also live in humid Virginia and have plants in flower… did you take a picture of the bud rot or maybe I missed it?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 18, 2022)

WHAT IS BUD ROT?​Bud Rot, as it is called in the cannabis world, is a slang term for Botrytis bud rot or gray mold that damages cannabis flowers or buds. Bud rot is best defined as a specific form of fungus or mold that grows in cannabis buds. Moreover, most novice cultivators wonder what is bud rot and how does it develop? According to growers, mold begins to form in the centers of the densest buds.



REMOVAL OF BUD ROT CANNABIS​Remove any rotten portions and surrounding regions as soon as possible. The only method used when salvaging bud rot is to remove any mold from the plant and then relocate it to a cool, dry location with a pleasant wind. Also, take special care not to allow any dried bud rot to affect the remainder of your plant. This is how to get rid of bud rot. What will happen next? You may either harvest the cannabis plant now or let it develop further, but only if the atmosphere is improved. If your plant develops bud rot cannabis, it indicates that it needs less wetness and drier air. You can leave the plant to continue ripening after removing the diseased buds if you can enhance the environment. However, if the environment is not corrected, it will generally return, occasionally attacking other buds overnight. 


good info









						How to Prevent and Treat Bud Rot
					

Bud rot can be a real problem for flowering cannabis. Don’t let this deadly disease affect yields, find out how to solve Botrytis.




					premiumcultivars.com
				





pop quiz at2 this afternoon.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> WHAT IS BUD ROT?​Bud Rot, as it is called in the cannabis world, is a slang term for Botrytis bud rot or gray mold that damages cannabis flowers or buds. Bud rot is best defined as a specific form of fungus or mold that grows in cannabis buds. Moreover, most novice cultivators wonder what is bud rot and how does it develop? According to growers, mold begins to form in the centers of the densest buds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx big. Wow it was interesting to find out that it can spread from one plant to another. I will keep an eye out on my buds.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 18, 2022)

Spreads QUICKLY


----------



## LilDad (Jul 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’ve not seen bud rot and would not know what it looks like. I also live in humid Virginia and have plants in flower… did you take a picture of the bud rot or maybe I missed it?


Alas!  I did not.

The way I identified it was a single brown and curled up sugar leaf.  It had browned from the stem out to the tip and was nuzzled in the middle of the bud.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 18, 2022)

Doesn't sound like any bud rot I've seen. Cut the bud off and do an autopsy on it. Bet you don't find any rot inside. It'll be light gray. At least mine were.


----------



## LilDad (Jul 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Doesn't sound like any bud rot I've seen. Cut the bud off and do an autopsy on it. Bet you don't find any rot inside. It'll be light gray. At least mine were.


Tragically, it was super brown with what looked like spider webbing on the inside of the bud.  It had rot.  Womp womp.

On the bright side, I’m super stoked that I caught it!  This is my first crop ever, so I’m viewing it as a win!


----------



## LilDad (Jul 18, 2022)

UPDATE:

Chopped her down!  She’s hanging up in a climate/humidity controlled separated office.


----------



## boo (Jul 18, 2022)

here you go subbie, this is one of the last things you wanna see in your garden, indoors or out...


----------



## smaccio (Jul 18, 2022)

Outdoor grow in central Virginia. Bunch of guys around here have seen it...most of us are newbs...and have been startled at how fast it spreads. I had to toss my mutant midget plant last week and put a fan on my other two plants in flower. Micro grows of 4 plants and we can get fussy like that if we want. Just an ordinary el-cheapo house fan. Last year I made it all the way to the end of October with no issues, which I attribute to the fan.

That said, I'm getting the impression that autoflowers (genetics?) may be particularly vulnerable. Or maybe it's just that the buds are fattening up during this real humid stretch, when the photos are still in pre-flower rather than in September.


----------



## LilDad (Jul 18, 2022)

smaccio said:


> Outdoor grow in central Virginia. Bunch of guys around here have seen it...most of us are newbs...and have been startled at how fast it spreads. I had to toss my mutant midget plant last week and put a fan on my other two plants in flower. Micro grows of 4 plants and we can get fussy like that if we want. Just an ordinary el-cheapo house fan. Last year I made it all the way to the end of October with no issues, which I attribute to the fan.
> 
> That said, I'm getting the impression that autoflowers (genetics?) may be particularly vulnerable. Or maybe it's just that the buds are fattening up during this real humid stretch, when the photos are still in pre-flower rather than in September.


My theory is that for Autoflower plants (I’m growing indica strains in particular), the buds are fattening up during the most humid/rainy part of the summer.

My intention for solving this next year is to put germinated seeds into the ground mid April instead of early May.  

I’ve also been growing now for about 3 months.  Any insight from folks with experience doing this?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 18, 2022)

LilDad said:


> My theory is that for Autoflower plants (I’m growing indica strains in particular), the buds are fattening up during the most humid/rainy part of the summer.
> 
> My intention for solving this next year is to put germinated seeds into the ground mid April instead of early May.
> 
> I’ve also been growing now for about 3 months.  Any insight from folks with experience doing this?




as long as there is no danger of frost you should be ok


----------



## LilDad (Jul 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> as long as there is no danger of frost you should be ok


In Virginia there’s always a threat of anything.  But, the final frost tends to be around mid-April and it’s smooth sailing after that.  I’ll likely start germing  the day of the “final frost” and start the first week or two off indoors.

I feel like I’d rather cut it close and take a risk with frost then wait too long and deal with the guarantee of   July-August in Virginia.


----------



## boo (Jul 18, 2022)

I live in the swamp, very humid...found budrot not more than 10 minutes ago...I'm trying to run urkles girl to 10 weeks and one flower turned brown and got moldy...just noticed it when I was feeding them...the brown wasn't there 2 days ago but I know that rot was...mebbe gonna take her at 8+ weeks...do NOT smoke any part of the rotted flower...I scoped the rest of the flower and see evidence of rot creeping into the rest of the flower...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 18, 2022)

That kinda shit would throw me into an instant asthma attack if I smoked it. Makes me wheeze just lookin' at it.


----------



## choxie (Jul 28, 2022)

I get bud rot on every grow. Man that sounds terrible, but I catch it quickly and just snipe off like 3-4 large bud sites and it's fine. It's always 65% or more ambient and in my grow tent 70-75%. Tried a dehumidifier but my $100 one didn't do good enough job and I'm not going to spend $400 for one just to cut off a few buds.

I inspect my plants between the colas every 2-3 days so I haven't had to trash entire plants yet. *Fingers crossed!*

Bud rot sucks.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 28, 2022)

You need to get the humidity down
Look for one at a yard sale that is automatic settings 
Or check local craigslist etc................


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 28, 2022)

Never had bud rot on an indoor grow. My one and only outdoor grow had a few rot victims. It was my own damn fault. The beginning of fall was a wet one that year, and I was too stupid/lazy to go out and blow the buds off with a leaf blower. Only lost 3 or 4 big buds, but it was unnecessary. My mistake, one that I'll not make again.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Never had bud rot on an indoor grow. My one and only outdoor grow had a few rot victims. It was my own damn fault. The beginning of fall was a wet one that year, and I was too stupid/lazy to go out and blow the buds off with a leaf blower. Only lost 3 or 4 big buds, but it was unnecessary. My mistake, one that I'll not make again.


So I’m not blowing my outside buds off when they get wet. Should I be? They are starting to get heavy and stretching a bit I think but they seem to dry out ok or I haven’t noticed them staying wet for a long period after the rain


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So I’m not blowing my outside buds off when they get wet. Should I be? They are starting to get heavy and stretching a bit I think but they seem to dry out ok or I haven’t noticed them staying wet for a long period after the rain


I guess it depends. In my case, it had rained every day for more than a week. If yours seem to be drying off fairly quickly, it's your call as to whether you need to dry 'em off. 
Life is a gamble.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 29, 2022)

If you are having any heavy morning humidity I would blow them everyday . One bud gets its and you could lose the whole plant


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 29, 2022)

And just think how happy the buds will all be getting blown every morning when you wake up.


----------



## LilDad (Jul 29, 2022)

I was anxiously awaiting this joke.  It didn’t disappoint.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 29, 2022)

Its a happy bud now LOL


----------



## Flower (Jul 29, 2022)

I actually just chopped this Jack Herer a little earlier than I would have liked due to bud rot. 
Fortunately, I was watching for it and caught it super early. 
Didn’t lose enough bud to get upset over. 
The sour diesel that I entered in BOTM this month started developing some on its 3 biggest colas, so I cut those off, and left the rest of the plant in flower for a few more days. 
I usually just inspect my larger buds every day and trim any that show symptoms.


----------



## Rlinn7777 (Jul 29, 2022)

LilDad said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Just pruned a bud off this morning that has some bud rot on it from my Afghan Auto.  She’s the one I referenced in my “Harvest Time?” Thread.
> 
> ...


How does bud rot happen?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 29, 2022)

Rlinn7777 said:


> How does bud rot happen?


Too much humidity and still air. Spreads fast, too.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 29, 2022)

Rlinn7777 said:


> How does bud rot happen?


yes what the Hippie says
Humidity causes moisture and then the bud sits wet giving mold and fungus to take hold from spores in the air,
BIG Fans help and keeping humidity around or below 50%


----------



## Rlinn7777 (Jul 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> yes what the Hippie says
> Humidity causes moisture and then the bud sits wet giving mold and fungus to take hold from spores in the air,
> BIG Fans help and keeping humidity around or below 50%


Oh wow I wasn't aware of that! I have a big fan because I couldn't find a little one! I just keep it up above the plants so it don't wind burn! I did that at first I moved instantly they recovered thank Goodness  it's funny because I asked someone about rh and they said keep it up but I didn't like it above 35 you think that is good?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 29, 2022)

Rlinn7777 said:


> Oh wow I wasn't aware of that! I have a big fan because I couldn't find a little one! I just keep it up above the plants so it don't wind burn! I did that at first I moved instantly they recovered thank Goodness  it's funny because I asked someone about rh and they said keep it up but I didn't like it above 35 you think that is good?


In Vegging (no flowers or buds yet) Humidity can be higher
But in flower when buds start to grow get it below 50
35% is good , but low for Vegging


----------



## Rlinn7777 (Jul 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> In Vegging (no flowers or buds yet) Humidity can be higher
> But in flower when buds start to grow get it below 50
> 35% is good , but low for


----------



## Rlinn7777 (Jul 29, 2022)

I want to flip soon what do you think I have 2 little ones I'm unsure about because I don't want to flip to early! So what do you think? How would I bring up humidity by turning down the fan on the light will that bring it up


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 29, 2022)

Rlinn7777 said:


> I want to flip soon what do you think I have 2 little ones I'm unsure about because I don't want to flip to early! So what do you think? How would I bring up humidity by turning down the fan on the light will that bring it up


35 % should be OK  lots of guys grow in the desert and are fine 
Just a rule of thumbs I learned 
Most importantly is the flower humidity where moisture gets in the buds and goes rabid.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 29, 2022)

Rlinn7777 said:


> I want to flip soon what do you think I have 2 little ones I'm unsure about because I don't want to flip to early! So what do you think? How would I bring up humidity by turning down the fan on the light will that bring it up


So inside yes you need to flip lighting to 12/12 for flowering
But they still look a lil small how tall are they has it been over 1 month 2 months ? I go 3 months veg and get monsters .
Most flip before that, plant will double or triple in height when flowers kick in.


----------



## Rlinn7777 (Jul 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> 35 % should be OK  lots of guys grow in the desert and are fine
> Just a rule of thumbs I learned
> Most importantly is the flower humidity where moisture gets in the buds and goes rabid.


Yeah I live in the desert mountains so winters and summer can be wet as hell! Or super dry! Thanks for the heads up on the bud rott! That would be something I would do


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 29, 2022)

Rlinn7777 said:


> Yeah I live in the desert mountains so winters and summer can be wet as ****! Or super dry! Thanks for the heads up on the bud rott! That would be something I would do


Im sure @bigsur51 will be around too
He is the high plains drifter  grower


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 29, 2022)

Oh and Hippie is a Great Dude just ask


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 29, 2022)

Im just the guy who digs Foxholes in his backyard to sleep


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 29, 2022)

Rlinn7777 said:


> Yeah I live in the desert mountains so winters and summer can be wet as ****! Or super dry! Thanks for the heads up on the bud rott! That would be something I would do




we are at 4200 feet high plains eastern Colorado and the humidity can get as low as 5-10%

I’ve been growing outdoors here for 13 years and I have seen zero problems growing outdoors in very low humidity

all the best on your outdoor grow!

cheers
big


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 29, 2022)

Mostly pretty much any member here will not steer you wrong
But watch that Weedhopper guy he is a skirt Hound LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2022)

Crazy fker


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Crazy fker


Was wondering where ya went


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2022)

Been really busy lately. They have me running several projects. Finally back in the office where i can check on you mean old bastards.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Been really busy lately. They have me running several projects. Finally back in the office where i can check on you mean old bastards.



you better call for backup cause anything is possible with this group of misfits , vagabonds , Gypsies , nomads , bunko steerers , bootleggers , and bandits


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2022)

Yeah,,i love every one of you crazy fkers,,that includes the girlys too whom are just as crazy as you old bastards.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> you better call for backup cause anything is possible with this group of misfits , vagabonds , Gypsies , nomads , bunko steerers , bootleggers , and bandits


Call us The Carnaval Crew


----------

